# Does this chainsaw wound need stitches?



## Brushwacker

Took my chaps out of the truck for a swap meet and forgot to put them back or I'd had them on. So i am falling a small tree trying to keep it inside a fence line doing 1 of my trick cuts about 4 to 5 foot up on the stump at steep angle so the butt would slide down to the ground and it would fall short of the fence. Learned the hard way why not to cut up high like that. The butt coming down sent the 025 downward also and the blade bounced off my knee before the chain stopped. If I had chapps on ,pretty sure it would have stopped chain . To many no no,s on my part.
Bleeding has stopped now that i ve been reclined for the night. Was bleeding enough to soak through the bandage and wet the whole knee area of my pants when i was actively doing some evening chores


----------



## Brushwacker

Stretch is keeping pressure on the wound tonight to keep it in check.☺


----------



## Slemaydel

Ouch! Looks like a good bleeder. I'd be concerned with keeping it clean and covered while it heals. Most docs will tell you truthfully that stitches are mainly to minimize the scar. If you can manage to steri-strip/tape it closed enough to get a scab for a handful of days, you should be in the clear. Definitely get checked out if you can't keep it closed or it continues to bleed in the first 24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## old guy

Cuts at a point of flex like that are hard to heal, I got bit behind the knee by a dog many years ago, every morning when I got out of bed & straightened the leg it would pop open the scab.


----------



## clint53

I'm really glad it wasn't deeper. 
I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Woodanhor

If you do decide on stitches ask the drs office first if its been too long
I waited before for hours to be told the cuts too old for stitches


----------



## Short timer

Clean it real good and close her shut with super glue.


----------



## MacAttack

Not telling you what to do, but my ass would be at the Dr right away to have it checked, cleaned, antibiotics, etc. If that gets infected you could lose your leg. If you got sepsis you could be goner.


----------



## Mattyo

Yeah....what he said. I've done sutures like these plenty.... if it tends to open with movement then it can use a stitch. Like with anything else.... put the pieces back together...things heal better that way.


----------



## Brushwacker

Thanks for all the advice. Has been doing fine since last night, done light chores and some more outside. So far almost as clean as when i went to sleep about 11 hours ago. Gonna keep an eye on it until i finish few more chores (no conveniant back up for my animal chores) if i can get to a dr today, think i will.


----------



## MacAttack

You really should, infections are no joke. My wife's best friend died from an infection that started in her pancrease and spread in her body, she was 31.

I've toughed out many flesh wounds, but that looks kinda deep, better to be safe than Lt. Dan.


----------



## woodfarmer

Tree sap and bar oil contaminates are not good for your blood stream.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

MacAttack said:


> You really should, infections are no joke. My wife's best friend died from an infection that started in her pancrease and spread in her body, she was 31.
> 
> I've toughed out many flesh wounds, but that looks kinda deep, better to be safe than Lt. Dan.



At the very least, I'd expect that a cut like that needs to be thoroughly cleaned out.

Don't be "tough guy" on it, doing that may result it far worse issues. An infection can happen quickly!

A kid that works at the shop rolled his side by side and got an ugly cut/scrape on his leg. He largely ignored it until he was forced to go have it looked at.
Well...
He's still dealing with it over a year later, ended up with necrotizing facsitis (flesh eating infection).
He had a special drain and pump system for a while and ended up in surgery for muscle removal.


----------



## CentaurG2

Ouch. You might want to have that looked at ASAP. If not, flood with dilute betadine or H2O2 (but not too long), rinse with dh20 or saline, dry, Neosporin and put a couple of butterflies on it and cover with a clean bandage. Any sign of infection, go to the doc.


----------



## motorhead99999

I get some pretty bad cuts from work dealing with tin. Mainly upper thighs and hands. Super glue has never led me astray.


----------



## Brushwacker

MacAttack said:


> Not telling you what to do, but my ass would be at the Dr right away to have it checked, cleaned, antibiotics, etc.


Pretty much what was done at the clinic today. Antibiotic for 10 days, clean and dress 2 times a day, let it get air at night so it dries. Said it is started to heal already or they might of considered a staple in 1 spot.


----------



## MacAttack

Brushwacker said:


> Pretty much what was done at the clinic today. Antibiotic for 10 days, clean and dress 2 times a day, let it get air at night so it dries. Said it is started to heal already or they might of considered a staple in 1 spot.


Good man, you will never regret taking the extra precaution, and now us guys won't have to possibly read about you getting very sick.

Back in about 2014, i was working in my shop hanging some hand tools on a wall rack. Of all the stupid things that could happen, a pitchfork fell of the rack and one of the tines stuck into my forearm about 1/4 below the skin. It hurt pretty bad but bled very little, but looked pretty black and blue. I did what I normally do and threw the pitch fork , swore at it, and went on with what I was doing.
Later that evening I casually told my wife the story "look at this hole in my arm from a [email protected]#&! Pitchfork...." well in about 10 minutes we were in the car to the 24hr emergency care, with me like the dumb family dog going to the vet. Got it looked at, cleaned, tetanus booster. I got lectured on taking injuries seriously, and in hindsight I learned something about not being apathetic about getting hurt and getting medical treatment when you really ought to.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

A major problem is one only has a few hours after injury to get stiches. After a few hours alcohol and peroxide is what is needed. Plenty of bleeding is also essential. I have almost never had any infections my whole life probably because I have always had so make cuts. Hopefully will not start having them now. Keeping wound clean is a major requirement with exposure to air. Thanks


----------



## Brushwacker

I must say overnight getting air made it look much better, can see its healed much more.


----------



## Dangerous

Thank You for sharing l detest dragging my Kevlar Chaps around and wearing them.
As we were taught in the military 
“Safety Rules are Written in Blood”

My Chaps are my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47

Er doc gave me this for my amputated finger *Xeroform Occlusive Petrolatum Gauze Patch*

to cover my open wound to keep the gauze from sticking and it has an antibiotic in it to help stop an infection. I'd see a Dr. just to get a script of antibiotics. I know 2 people that died from an infection of a simple wound. Both were young, in the 40's.
This stuff has worked great on my wound and I'm gonna keep some in the first aid kit from now on. Hope it heals with no issues.






Xeroform Occlusive Petrolatum Gauze Patch 2 x 2 in., 25CT (with Photos, Prices & Reviews) - CVS Pharmacy


Buy Xeroform Occlusive Petrolatum Gauze Patch 2 x 2 in., 25CT and enjoy FREE SHIPPING on most orders from CVS Pharmacy. Shop now to stock up on essentials, see coupons, deals, and get the best price!



www.cvs.com


----------



## capetrees

Brushwacker said:


> I must say overnight getting air made it look much better, can see its healed much more.


I rarely keep any cut or wound covered except initially. Once the bleeding clots or stops, I leave it open to the air as much as possible always.


----------



## sb47

capetrees said:


> I rarely keep any cut or wound covered except initially. Once the bleeding clots or stops, I leave it open to the air as much as possible always.


I keep them covered to keep the dirt out when I'm working then leave it open when I'm not getting dirty.


----------



## softdown

I've had good luck, for the past couple decades, soaking wounds in saltwater using mixes such as Instant Ocean. For 15-20 minutes or more if the wound is deep. The density of saltwater is the same as our blood - which may say something about our evolution. Saltwater has iodine and, of course, salt.

I decided to try it after noting that I have never seen a bacterial infection on a saltwater fish. 

Not saying this beats a hospital but a hospital trip may not always be possible. How much experience do I have treating my wounds? More than I should. My arms usually have several small scabs.


----------



## sb47

softdown said:


> I've had good luck, for the past couple decades, soaking wounds in saltwater using mixes such as Instant Ocean. For 15-20 minutes or more if the wound is deep. The density of saltwater is the same as our blood - which may say something about our evolution. Saltwater has iodine and, of course, salt.
> 
> I decided to try it after noting that I have never seen a bacterial infection on a saltwater fish.
> 
> Not saying this beats a hospital but a hospital trip may not always be possible. How much experience do I have treating my wounds? More than I should. My arms usually have several small scabs.


When we were kids my brother had bad sores on his lower legs all the time. We would go to the beach and swim and his legs would clear up. Something about the salt water made him heal.


----------



## Matt Coolen

Man...I got flashbacks when I saw that wound! I had nearly the same wound across my left knee cap, about 13 years ago. Clearing our house lot off, end of the day, thinking how I'm getting tired. Few small scraggly spruce in front of me, so I decided to lop em off. As I did, a couple came my way, pushed the still turning, freshly sharpened 20" bar and chain on my 038 onto the knee. Never felt a thing. Only wearing jean's... tore a strip of flesh out, about the length of my index finger and 1/2" wide...4 inside stitches and 4 out. Took a super long time to heal and I couldn't bend my knee for 2 months. Ended up walking off balance and hurting my right knee because of it. Have two pair of very nice cutting pants now tho....lol


----------



## pdqdl

CentaurG2 said:


> Ouch. You might want to have that looked at ASAP. If not, flood with dilute betadine or H2O2 (but not too long), rinse with dh20 or saline, dry, Neosporin and put a couple of butterflies on it and cover with a clean bandage. Any sign of infection, go to the doc.



A bit late for following my advice, but there is always next time... 

Yeah, I would have done something like that too. Peroxide is ok, betadyne is great, but plain old soap and water work fine too. The neosporin is also great, but in my experience, it prevents the skin from binding together quickly.

If you are going to skip the stitches that are obviously needed, you ought to do this for any cut you get: wash it good, betadyne & peroxide are fine if you got 'em. Then pat nice and dry, and close the wound with butterfly closures. THEY DON'T HOLD LONG IF YOUR SKIN IS WET, or kept wet with any ointment!

Then, having gotten a nice clean, dry closure, hit the wound with a few drops of superglue as well. If it is a jagged cut, then you really ought to run down to the doctor and get it fixed up right. (yours looked fine)

Then put a really good absorbent bandage over it, and then don't bend that knee! If the wound keeps getting ripped open, you will have a huge scar and a very slow healing time. At the very best. You also have a much greater risk of acquiring an infection that can eventually turn out very badly. 200 years ago, folks died all the time from minor cuts like that.

After care should include daily inspections. A little red around the edges is to be expected, but any significant swelling, redness spreading from the injury, or a purulent discharge? Trot on down to the doctor and get ready for the stitches, antibiotics, and tongue lashing that you deserve for not patronizing the doctor sooner.

After 2 days or so, applications of neomycin may accelerate the healing, but they also soften the scab holding the skin together and encourage your non-stitched wound to fall apart. 

I gigged myself below the knee a few years back with the spur on my Silky pole saw, and it was deep and about 1.25" wide. I did the home treatment on that, and it was looking great until I put on the neomycin too soon. The butterfly stitches didn't hold, and it ended up healing rather slowly. I'd have been fixed up and done with it in 10 days, had I gotten the stitches. I had no infection, and I did just fine without wasting any coin or time on a doctor. 
If you are a tree worker of any sort, you tend to be the kind of person that takes risks anyway. What is just one more cut?

If you have a long history of not getting infections, I think I might have done without the stitches, too. Conversely, if your cuts tend heal slow and you get infections all the time, you ought to go see the doctor right away. After about 6 hours of delay, they generally do what is called "debridement", which essentially means that they enlarge your cut and trim out any damaged/dirty/exposed tissues. And then they put in stitches or staples. Staples are faster, cheaper, and sometimes heal quicker. They also hurt like hell when you bump them, and I think that would be a real problem right on the bend of a knee.


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> I rarely keep any cut or wound covered except initially. Once the bleeding clots or stops, I leave it open to the air as much as possible always.



Yes. The open air process is best for establishing a scab that holds the wound closed. This is the best way to keep the injury from opening up again. 

That being said, when the scab starts being itchy or thick and troublesome, cover it back up and put on the neomycin/petroleum ointment. This softens the scab, and allows the cells that actually build the scar tissue to penetrate the scab quicker and you heal faster.


----------



## pdqdl

softdown said:


> I've had good luck, for the past couple decades, soaking wounds in saltwater using mixes such as Instant Ocean. For 15-20 minutes or more if the wound is deep. The density of saltwater is the same as our blood - which may say something about our evolution. Saltwater has iodine and, of course, salt.
> 
> I decided to try it after noting that I have never seen a bacterial infection on a saltwater fish.
> 
> Not saying this beats a hospital but a hospital trip may not always be possible. How much experience do I have treating my wounds? More than I should. My arms usually have several small scabs.



Saltwater fish get lots of infections. They pass diseases around just like people do. They also get eaten by something else pretty quickly if they start to slow down from feeling ill.

It's just that tree guys usually aren't getting cut where the infectious saltwater bacteria are located. The bacteria that hang out in forests & urban settings generally aren't well adapted to salt water either, so there might be something to be said for the saltwater treatments that have been suggested. 

As far as that goes, I don't recall too many human pathogens that are spread around in salt water either, and that is based on courses I took in pathogenic microbiology quite a few years back.


----------



## CentaurG2

pdqdl said:


> If you have a long history of not getting infections, I think I might have done without the stitches, too. Conversely, if your cuts tend heal slow and you get infections all the time, you ought to go see the doctor right away. After about 6 hours of delay, they generally do what is called "debridement", which essentially means that they enlarge your cut and trim out any damaged/dirty/exposed tissues. And then they put in stitches or staples. Staples are faster, cheaper, and sometimes heal quicker. They also hurt like hell when you bump them, and I think that would be a real problem right on the bend of a knee.


Meh, we just throw some maggots into the wound. They do a good job at clearing out any dead tissue. In a pinch, water block tough strip band aids make great butterflies. The stick almost too well and can be tough to get off.


----------



## pdqdl

Certainly true about the maggots, but not very practical underneath your pants walking around. You'll crush the little buggers, and they will fall down onto your socks anyway.

Little known fact about fly maggots: most of them don't eat the healthy tissue of the critter they are feeding upon. They are great at slurping up the necrotic tissues and exudate that are lining the nasty wound, though. That includes much of the bacteria involved with an old wound, too. Sadly, they really won't do any good at all for a systemic infection, nor one that is mostly cellulitis. The maggots just clean up the edges.

I have much more experience with maggots & neglected wounds that most doctors. Your average MD in the USA never sees any on their patients, but folks involved with animal husbandry & veterinary medicine see 'em all the time in the more temperate season.


----------



## woodfarmer

This is why I wear chainsaw pants. Cutting this backward as left hand on trigger. Pulled it off the stump which was kind of high, the saw came down and just caught the fabric of my pants


----------



## pdqdl

That is some really cool looking antique fence wire you got there. Never seen any like that.


----------



## clint53

woodfarmer said:


> This is why I wear chainsaw pants. Cutting this backward as left hand on trigger. Pulled it off the stump which was kind of high, the saw came down and just caught the fabric of my pantsView attachment 890553
> View attachment 890554


Oh that was close.


----------



## 5backacres

there's a very short window when you can use steristrips something like 20 minutes when the laceration sides of the cut will heal back quickly to it self readily. ideally wash with normal saline ASAP , GET A TETNAUS SHOT! and 1 every 9-10 years. sutures are a necessity if bleeding won't stop. Check with your family Doc. or go online for a wound care sheet/ check with First responders if you know any but most of the things we used to use Peroxide, iodine etc. will decrease the healing ability of the tissue edges. Hence They'll debride and suture to get new tissue edges.
Steristrips and butterflys work but it's best to take care of the wound initially.


----------



## Bedford

pdqdl said:


> That is some really cool looking antique fence wire you got there. Never seen any like that.













Ringlock | Wire | Heavy Galvanised | Cyclone


Cyclone Ringlock is available in a variety of sizes and is manufactured from both a standard galvanised, 2.50mm wire. Find out more here.




www.cycloneproducts.com.au


----------



## ATpro

Having been a Market Manger and Meat Cutter for 45 years I have seen a number of cuts, and that one from what I see needed stitches, but after a time it's to late. Most within 6 to 8 hours after the injury. Some wounds that require treatment can be closed as long as 24 hours after the injury. 
We used the old stand by Super Glue on most small cuts. We first controlled the bleeding, then washed the cut with a sanitize solution we used in our market (it killed all bacteria that was harmful to humans), then used peroxide wash on the cut. After we dried the cut we would close the cut and apply the Super Glue. The deal, is before you close the cut you need to make sure the cut is germ free. 
At this point it's to late for stitches, I would bathe it in peroxide, if a scab has started keep it covered with a gauze pad and use a peroxide wipe on it 2 times or so times daily. The peroxide will help dry the scab out and promote healing. Be sure you observes the cut for any infection and if you see any get your butt to the Doc pronto. Where the cut is you don't need to mess around.


----------



## MFV

Brushwacker said:


> Took my chaps out of the truck for a swap meet and forgot to put them back or I'd had them on. So i am falling a small tree trying to keep it inside a fence line doing 1 of my trick cuts about 4 to 5 foot up on the stump at steep angle so the butt would slide down to the ground and it would fall short of the fence. Learned the hard way why not to cut up high like that. The butt coming down sent the 025 downward also and the blade bounced off my knee before the chain stopped. If I had chapps on ,pretty sure it would have stopped chain . To many no no,s on my part.
> Bleeding has stopped now that i ve been reclined for the night. Was bleeding enough to soak through the bandage and wet the whole knee area of my pants when i was actively doing some evening chores


No wrap it with electrical tape replace it every couple days eventually the glue will set up and it will stop bleeding


----------



## pdqdl

Bedford said:


> View attachment 890777
> 
> 
> View attachment 890778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringlock | Wire | Heavy Galvanised | Cyclone
> 
> 
> Cyclone Ringlock is available in a variety of sizes and is manufactured from both a standard galvanised, 2.50mm wire. Find out more here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cycloneproducts.com.au



That must be an Australian or regional thing. Woven fence wire around here looks more like this:


Around here, not necessarily that brand, but the same twisted on style of construction. I did find something similar in Pennsylvania; perhaps I just haven't been looking close enough.


----------



## Fatherwheels

MacAttack said:


> Not telling you what to do, but my ass would be at the Dr right away to have it checked, cleaned, antibiotics, etc. If that gets infected you could lose your leg. If you got sepsis you could be goner.


I agree, antibiotics and sterilize the area are a must, if infection sets in, these relatively small incidents can take months and months to heal.
And if it don't heal, well that is why I would get it looked at.
I broke my ankle last February, covid was here, everyone told not to bother the doctors, not to turn up in a and e, I wasn't sure it broke,
until last December when the pain was getting worse, it was broke, and now I have pain every day and night, I listened to bad advise
regarding keeping the doctors and resources free for the emergency, would I do that again, no way, I will take more interest in me from now on,
sadly am stuck with pain that may never go away, and a damaged ankle that will always be bad now.


----------



## Fatherwheels

Matt Coolen said:


> Man...I got flashbacks when I saw that wound! I had nearly the same wound across my left knee cap, about 13 years ago. Clearing our house lot off, end of the day, thinking how I'm getting tired. Few small scraggly spruce in front of me, so I decided to lop em off. As I did, a couple came my way, pushed the still turning, freshly sharpened 20" bar and chain on my 038 onto the knee. Never felt a thing. Only wearing jean's... tore a strip of flesh out, about the length of my index finger and 1/2" wide...4 inside stitches and 4 out. Took a super long time to heal and I couldn't bend my knee for 2 months. Ended up walking off balance and hurting my right knee because of it. Have two pair of very nice cutting pants now tho....lol


My heart jumped when I saw it, took me right back to the day a guy cut through my jeans with an old McCullough and a 3ft bar,
I was looking and looking waiting for the pour of blood to start, couldn't believe he managed to cut the jeans only, and on the tight
part a few inches above my knee, I had a miraculous escape, don't even know if it had a chain stop when you let go the trigger, I
suspect not.


----------



## pdqdl

Just a side note about wounds, bad results, and doctors:

I recently attended the funeral of my brother-in-law. A few weeks before, he fell off a ladder and hurt his leg. X-rays didn't find a fracture; "treat it gently, you'll be ok." Time passes, and it still hurts. Orthopod (bone doctor) says "Let's take an MRI of that sore leg... Oh my! You have a non-displaced fracture!" So! Cast and bed rest; all is well, _you'll be fine_.

_Within a week he fell down dead from pulmonary embolism_. Basically, a blood clot went downstream from his leg and got filtered out by the lungs, thereby stopping them up. It turns out that deep vein thrombosis is caused most often in the legs by inactivity, lying prone, or extended sitting with poor blood circulation.

My personal belief is that if he had kept walking on it, living the uncomfortable to move but still active life, he might have been just fine, having never formed the blood clot that killed him. Since the doctor told him to stay off his feet in the fear that the hairline fracture might break all the way, I think that wasn't necessarily the best advice.
Of course, hindsight is 20-20, but pulmonary embolism is a common side effect among older folks with broken legs. 

Bottom line: sometimes we get better in spite of what our doctors do for us. Results are better now than 200 years ago, but going to see the doctor isn't always the best choice. * Other times, it is your only hope.*

Yes, I have been self-treating myself for many years. But I also know more about medicine and medical necessicity than most folks. I have removed a full leg cast, 'cause it was a piece of crap that I didn't need, I have put in my own stitches, fixed cuts with superglue and sticky strips, and countless successful treatments with veterinary antibiotics. I seldom return to the doctor for stitch removal, and I really only go to the doctor/hospital when I know what is wrong and whether on not I can deal with it on my own. That being said, I am probably alive or at least not a serious cripple because of all of my medical rescues. I have also been misdiagnosed for fractured knee, collarbone, crushed lumbar vertebra, inguinal hernia, and i've had unnecessary facial surgery foisted off on me when I was too young to know it. So! Go see the doctor if you can afford it. Just keep your eyes & ears open, and get a second opinion if they don't give sensible advice.


----------



## softdown

pdqdl said:


> Saltwater fish get lots of infections. They pass diseases around just like people do. They also get eaten by something else pretty quickly if they start to slow down from feeling ill.
> 
> It's just that tree guys usually aren't getting cut where the infectious saltwater bacteria are located. The bacteria that hang out in forests & urban settings generally aren't well adapted to salt water either, so there might be something to be said for the saltwater treatments that have been suggested.
> 
> As far as that goes, I don't recall too many human pathogens that are spread around in salt water either, and that is based on courses I took in pathogenic microbiology quite a few years back.


I've only got 43 years of fish experience. Another student who thinks he can trump the real world with a book.


----------



## MariHer75

you should seek a doctors advice for that.


----------



## Shaun Bowler

Brushwacker said:


> Took my chaps out of the truck for a swap meet and forgot to put them back or I'd had them on. So i am falling a small tree trying to keep it inside a fence line doing 1 of my trick cuts about 4 to 5 foot up on the stump at steep angle so the butt would slide down to the ground and it would fall short of the fence. Learned the hard way why not to cut up high like that. The butt coming down sent the 025 downward also and the blade bounced off my knee before the chain stopped. If I had chapps on ,pretty sure it would have stopped chain . To many no no,s on my part.
> Bleeding has stopped now that i ve been reclined for the night. Was bleeding enough to soak through the bandage and wet the whole knee area of my pants when i was actively doing some evening chores


In my 40 years of Tree Work I never wore Chaps. They did not have them until the 1990s. When I started climbing our climbing lines were 3 strand Manila. Anyway, you can not be serious whether or not you need stiches. BTW. I saw a guy "back in the day" @ 1979 spike himself in the calf, take some fresh "sap" pack it in and drove himself to the ER @ 60 miles away.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Clean it and duct tape it, I took a 066 to the leg in 1986, huge cut, lots of blood. I cleaned it and gauze with duct tape,, scar looks better than if I had stitches.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Brushwacker

That's long enough ago I forgot all the Dr. said. I think he or she told me they may of put a staple in it if i would of come in the same day, but didn't since I waited. They did give me an antibiotic and it healed in a reasonable amount of time. 
Since I started wearing chaps in the mid 1990s I visually prefer them vs. not. Keep my cloths underneath clean, protect me from briars and most of all prevent or lessen chainsaw cuts.. I have nicked myself more then a few times over the years.. I didn't wear them during the 1980's and these days I don't always put them on for short intervals in very hot weather .trying avoid some of the heat stress when a lot of movement is required. They usually though feel quite comfortable to have on, and give my knees a little padding when needed. The benifits far outweigh any disadvantage for me 95 to 99% of the time .


----------



## Huskybill

I bought my sons chaps one doesn’t use them I need to show him this.


----------



## Joisey

MacAttack said:


> Good man, you will never regret taking the extra precaution, and now us guys won't have to possibly read about you getting very sick.
> 
> Back in about 2014, i was working in my shop hanging some hand tools on a wall rack. Of all the stupid things that could happen, a pitchfork fell of the rack and one of the tines stuck into my forearm about 1/4 below the skin. It hurt pretty bad but bled very little, but looked pretty black and blue. I did what I normally do and threw the pitch fork , swore at it, and went on with what I was doing.
> Later that evening I casually told my wife the story "look at this hole in my arm from a [email protected]#&! Pitchfork...." well in about 10 minutes we were in the car to the 24hr emergency care, with me like the dumb family dog going to the vet. Got it looked at, cleaned, tetanus booster. I got lectured on taking injuries seriously, and in hindsight I learned something about not being apathetic about getting hurt and getting medical treatment when you really ought to.


Puncture wounds are usually not free bleeding, and by their nature drive the germs/dirt deep into the wound. They are nothing to take lightly.


----------



## blades

begining of sept an 8' x4' very heavy pallet got away from me in the wind. slid down my inside left calf. hurt like the dickens but no tears in pants or broken skin or any other slivers. had an appt set for apx 10 days later to set up new primary care person -old doc retired, so while i was there showed it off . big scab like thing had formed at bottom of bruise and things were a bit swollen. Next thing I know is im at hospital and they are digging it out. what was apx 1. x 1.5 scab became a 2.5 x 3.5 x 1/4 '+ deep hole in my leg. Guess they were worried about blood clots or ? any way what they gave me ( well orderd and charged me for it) to put on this is a honey infused patch. That triggered the memory of the farm and that is what we used there right out of the hive. They have fancy special tree stuff now, but guess what doing the some research ( the stuff they gave me was god awful expensive) Good old fashion raw honey works just fine. something in the honey ( enzemes +?) works to keep infections away including staff and mersa as well as any of their fancy high priced stuff. Several studies done on this. Just some info for ya all. at this point the hole has filled in and over all size is about 7/8 x1.34. pic is about 2 weeks after they dug around in it. go back to wound center every so often and they dig around somemore removing dead tissue. my normal way would have been to just ignore it. ya i got a nasty tongue lashing.
almost forgot wally world has the impregnated honey patches on the shelf in a band aid style, although I cut the adhesive off and just use the patch with a gauze wrap as this little treat is still weeping.


----------

